# Dead spots in the aquarium water.



## Jason hilts

Hi, I had a question about how to fix the dead spots in my water so my plants can get a little bit of movement and recieve nutrients.Should i be putting a power head on one end of the tank and have it pointed to the length of the tank.Thanks for your help.


----------



## hoppycalif

Putting a powerhead in the tank is a good way to get better water circulation. I do that, and just aim the powerhead output so it seems to complement the canister filter output flow. I have mine near the bottom of the tank in one corner, aimed along the end wall, to add more circulation in the same direction the filter output goes. I don't like having it aimed into the center of the tank because it blasts the plants with too much current.


----------



## AaronT

Yes, powerheads are the easiest way to add more flow in the aquarium.


----------



## chadly

I have a power head to compliment the spray bar on my canister. I point the power head from the back right corner to the middle center of the front glass. I have the flow rate turned down though. I also use the power head to diffuse the co2


----------



## ed seeley

If you're looking for a pump purely for water movement then I'd look at the flow type of pumps, such as Hydor Koralia. I have a Koralia 1 in my 180l tank (40g) and it does a great job of circulating the water and blowing the CO2 mist all round the tank. It also does it without blasting the fish as the flow is less forceful than a traditional powerhead IME. The only problem I ever have with it is bubbles building up in it and making it noisy, but they soon come out when the pump is turned off and on.


----------



## rjfurbank

Ed- thanks for the info on the Hydor Koralia. Any other comments on these for planted tanks? 

I have been considering getting one since I have seen them on reef tanks and they seem a little less intrusive than power heads.

I currently have the Aqua Clear 50 powerhead w/ the filter attachment and it takes up a lot of space--although I like the added filtration (and I am currently using it to run my UV).


----------



## ed seeley

rjfurbank said:


> Any other comments on these for planted tanks?


Sure! 

I think as long as you don't need the extra filtration capacity they are superb. Mine is in a Juwel Aquarium that comes with a built in filter so all I was looking for is more circulation. As my CO2 is run with a solenoid, I put the pump on a timer so that it comes on just before the CO2 and goes off when it does. That means the fish get quieter flows at night (I don't know whether that's an advantage or not, but it can't hurt!).

The fitting that holds the Koralia is a large suction cup and a magnet that goes outside the tank. It is _very_ secure. In fact I put the two together (which they tell you not to do in the instructions) and struggled to get them apart! The pump is also very adjustable in the direction of the flow which is handy, but I did find that at some angles more bubbles caught in there and caused noise.

I've put the attachment on to concentrate the flow as it has smaller holes to stop fish getting into the pump and it hasn't altered the flow patterns too much. I have shrimp, small Pseudomugil Rainbows and Otocinclus in there and all seem fine with the pump. As it has no foam and such a large strainer case I've not found that it needs much cleaning at all other than removing leaves that get sucked in.

Here's a picture of my tank,









The Juwel filter is on the right and the Koralia is above the glass diffuser on the left. The _Ludwigia helminthorrhiza_ helps to disguise it.


----------



## mulita

I also recommend using powerheads to improve circulation. You will find out that this improve circulation will serve not only for better nutrients distrubution but also for a better CO2 distribution (As far as you dont create turbulance but flow) and it will contribuite for a better filtration and you will notice the benefits in your plants.

Mine is located to opposite side of my filter (It is a Wall aquarium) and it directs flow to center of tank from one side so I have kind of a figure 8 circulation across the tank, nothing hard to disturb plants but enough to have a nice flow all the way thru.


----------



## rjfurbank

Cool tank--thanks Ed!

I have been planning to switch from 2 HOB filters to a cannister on my 90 gallon in the near future which will allow me to run my UV in line. Not sure if I will keep my powerhead in there or not but I plan to add a Koralia for some extra circulation. I think I will like the smaller size and the magnet attachment.


----------



## Tex Gal

I have one of the Hydor Koralia power heads too. They are great. Mine never gets any bubbles or anything. It's very quiet. They are very powerful so be sure not to get one that is too large for your tank. Someone on this forum got one too large and had his fish blowing around. He had to take it out. They are great little devices. I have it in my 125g. I bet you can't see it!


----------



## wiste

An external pump is another option which will result in less equipment in the tank.


----------



## rjfurbank

Thanks Tex Gal.

I found the thread you referred to. Are you using the #3 size (850 gph)? What would you recommend for a 90 gal?

-Roy


----------

